# I need 10 good men----



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 20, 2013)

I need ten good men!!! I want to try something different this time. I am going to detail and build this engine, as outlined on this thread.--- http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f16/i-may-design-i-c-engine-21117/ . Any of you on the board who have followed my posts over the years will know that what I build works. I want 10 experienced (or semi experienced) people to build this engine with me. The plans will all be free. I will detail an alternate air cooled cylinder instead of the water cooled version which is shown. You can build it with or without the governor (although I think that may well be the most interesting part of the entire engine.) You can build it either water cooled or air cooled.  I would like to get at least one builder from each of the major countries around the world. My plans will be in imperial, however, if you are an experienced enough builder to tackle something like this, doing a metric conversion shouldn't be a major stumbling block for you. If you choose to "Build along with Brian", I would like you to start a post on this forum and show us your work as it develops. I will give any advise asked for, and try to explain any weird or different "set-ups" that are required. I will be posting the drawings and pictures of my build in the "A work in Progress" section as I go along. If I find any errors (shudder) in the drawings as I build, I will quickly let everyone know and revise the drawing. I think this could be a load of fun. I know its summer (at least on this side of the globe) and the build may not go blazingly fast, but believe me, it will happen. Who's in????---Brian


----------



## aonemarine (Jun 20, 2013)

Id do it, but I havent been able to find the time to finish my webster yet. Too maky other project going on right now...


----------



## johnny1320 (Jun 20, 2013)

I need one good woman Rof} sorry Brian I couln't resist


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 20, 2013)

johnny1320 said:


> I need one good woman Rof} sorry Brian I couln't resist


If I wanted a woman Johnny, I'd want a bad one---not a good one!!!!


----------



## Goldflash (Jun 20, 2013)

Good Girls stay at home bad girls see the world


----------



## Canman (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd be game for this. I'm a mechanical engineer by trade and use lathes all day at work and have got myself set up with a little workshop at home and I'm looking for a project to do when I'm not working on the motorbikes. Just one query is there a time frame in which to complete it? 
All the best James.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi James--Thanks for stepping up and saying Hi. No real hard and fast time frame. I will probably be finished all the detail drawings sometime next week, and then I will post them and start carving parts myself. I would like it if everyone "signing up" could make at least one part per week. There are a total of 95 parts, but probably 15 of them are purchased components, i.e. bearings, bevel gears, sparkplug, and ignition point parts.


----------



## chucketn (Jun 20, 2013)

Brian, I fall into the lower end of Semi-Experienced, with 4 engines to my credit. Can I join in? I've not done an IC engine yet.

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 20, 2013)

chucketn said:


> Brian, I fall into the lower end of Semi-Experienced, with 4 engines to my credit. Can I join in? I've not done an IC engine yet.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck, I would love to have you join in. Technically, this engine is probably at about the same level as the Kerzel hit and miss, and probably 50% more complex than the Webster. I would say "Go for the engine" first. Water or air cooled, your choice (but the air cooled has a few less pieces.) Then if you feel your skills are up to it, take on the governor. I learned on the Webster and the Kerzel, but there wasn't any older more experienced fellows building either of those engines at the same time I was building them. Still though, I was given a lot of help and really good advise from senior members of this forum. Once I get the drawings up, I would like you to start your own build thread on the forum, and we can compare notes as we progress into the build.---Brian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Brian, 
              this. his something i would have loved
 but I don't qualifye _'m from Canada and you want diffèrent countries_


_cheers_

_Luc_


----------



## kf2qd (Jun 20, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Hey Brian,
> this. his something i would have loved
> but I don't qualifye _'m from Canada and you want diffèrent countries_
> 
> ...



But Canada is a different country...


----------



## metalmad (Jun 21, 2013)

Hay Luc
You can be the eleventh Man :big:
Pete


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't resist, although I'm going to have to speed up work on my other projects. If you'll have me - I'm in!


----------



## Rivergypsy (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,

If the time frame's not too tight, then please count me in too 
What sort of materials are you thinking of for this one, Brian?

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 21, 2013)

Luc--You're from Quebec, and that ALMOST qualifies!!! Joke Luc--Its a Joke!!!  I would love to have you join us. I never intended to limit this to one person from each country. A man with your technical background should have no problem with a build like this. Please join in and build with us. We would love to have you.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 21, 2013)

Cogsy--For reasons known only to my heart, I really hoped an Aussie would step up. Welcome man and may the force be with you!!!-


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 21, 2013)

RiverGypsy---By all means, WELCOME!!! Where are you in the world?--I can't tell from your posting. The frame will be nearly all from aluminum. The flywheels and shafts will be mild steel. If you are independently wealthy and own a couple of small islands in the Caribbean, then the flywheels and the governor should be made from brass and polished. I am hoping that everyone who gets involved will make a minimum of one part per week, each week, beginning next week.----Brian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 21, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Luc--You're from Quebec, and that ALMOST qualifies!!! Joke Luc--Its a Joke!!!  I would love to have you join us. I never intended to limit this to one person from each country. A man with your technical background should have no problem with a build like this. Please join in and build with us. We would love to have you.---Brian


 
Rof}Rof}Rof}count me in Brian, just keep me inform were to post the stuff. It's going to be a first project with my new lathe and new DRO set up
I hope it's just as accurate as the other one was

cheers


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 21, 2013)

Luc--I would like everyone who builds this engine to start their own "thread" on this forum---i.e.--'Luc builds Rupnow Engine". That way we can keep from flooding each others posts, and yet still visit back and forth as the engines develop.---Brian


----------



## Rivergypsy (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol, Ely in the UK here, and unfortunately no islands, but I do know of a good stash of brass 

So, Brian, when do we get to see the first finalised drawing(s)?


----------



## Path (Jun 21, 2013)

Brian,

Still taking builders?

If so I would like to be considered.

Southern California  


Pat H.


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 21, 2013)

Brain  I would like to help. Let me know if ther is still an opening . Thanks Dale


----------



## chucketn (Jun 21, 2013)

Brian, 

Do you have a BOM for each version yet? I don't have the material even for the frame/base you've posted, and will have to order. Plus, I haven't decided which versoin to make yet. I'd like to order as much as possible at one time to save shipping if possible. 

Otherwise, I'll have to build the foundry I've been threatening to make and cast some aluminum.

Chuck


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 21, 2013)

Brain I have about 3 sq. of 3/8 diamond plate  It will machine out at just under 3/8 . I could use for the base . Of coarse this may not be thick enough .Please let me know .Dale


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 21, 2013)

Guys, you are all heartily welcome to join in. I love the response I am getting to this build. I don't have a bill of material yet, because I have only completed the drawings I have posted. However---There are only one  or two more major aluminum part left and I will get a drawing of them up today some time. Diamond plate won't make a very good base unless you machine all the diamonds off to give a flat surface, and then I think it would be a bit too thin. Ground rules for the build are #1--I would like you to start your own thread on the build, separate from mine, which is now in "A Work in Progress" and #2 That you make at least one part per week. This way we can talk back and forth as the builds progress, and we won't screw up each others threads. Welcome, Welcome!!!---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 21, 2013)

RiverGypsy--First 4 drawings are up in new thread. "Rupnow i.c. Engine with Governor"---Dalem--I can't tell from your posts--What part of the world do you live in?


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 21, 2013)

Brain I live in Michigan


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 21, 2013)

Brian Are we each going to build the inter engine  or are we each going to build parts as in a team build . Thanks Dale


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 21, 2013)

Dalem--Everybody builds their own engine. Everybody starts their own individual post to show their progress and we can "cross talk"  to other members building the same engine to ask about any problems or questions we may have.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 22, 2013)

Brian - Just letting you know that I will be forced to 'metrify' your engine (imperial is just too hard down here). Mostly that will just affect fasteners as I don't want to change the scale at all, but I'm looking at a bunch of 8mm shafting I have on hand which I'm tempted to use for the crank. Bearings are readily available and are a close OD to the ones you're using. Any opinion on this?

The only other possibly difference I'm considering is cast iron rings. I assume you'll be using an o-ring based on your last experience with cast iron, but the ones I made for my Upshur are working great for me.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 22, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> Brian - Just letting you know that I will be forced to 'metrify' your engine (imperial is just too hard down here). Mostly that will just affect fasteners as I don't want to change the scale at all, but I'm looking at a bunch of 8mm shafting I have on hand which I'm tempted to use for the crank. Bearings are readily available and are a close OD to the ones you're using. Any opinion on this?
> 
> The only other possibly difference I'm considering is cast iron rings. I assume you'll be using an o-ring based on your last experience with cast iron, but the ones I made for my Upshur are working great for me.


Probably 8MM shaft would work, but I wouldn't go any smaller. 3/8" is 9.5 mm.  8mm is 0.3150". If cast iron rings work for you, go for it!!!


----------

